# 8.74 3x3 OH single - Texas State Record



## PugCuber (Mar 9, 2019)

Incredible! And I average 21!
I N S A N E
Done at 3x3x3 Cube Frisco 2019
One Handed Finals 1st Solve


----------



## Krerey (Mar 10, 2019)

Nice!! That ll skip was insane!


----------



## PugCuber (Mar 10, 2019)

Kerry_Creech said:


> Nice!! That ll skip was insane!


Thank you!


----------



## Trexrush1 (Mar 11, 2019)

checked forums to see if this was anywhere (I was at the comp)
Good job!

Although, I think this post is in the wrong category. It should be in the Video Gallery, not WCA competitions


----------

